# Would love some help with naming my new little guy!



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All,

Well it’s been two wonderful weeks since I brought my newest family member home. I picked him up in Sacramento from Kathy Patrick (love her so much…she will always be a part of our family…only wish we lived closer). 

I got my first Havanese Milo from a not so great breeder – I had no idea what to look for at the time. Milo had to go through a lot. He was terrified of everything and had never played with another dog. I found out after I got him that the breeder had never let him outside, never introduced him to anyone other than their immediate family, and had keep the litter mates separated from each other and their mom for a great deal of the time. As you can imagine it was a long road for the little guy. 

It took Milo 7 months to feel safe enough outside to go potty. It was a day we celebrated all day long. We worked with some wonderful trainers that helped us begin to socialize him over time (it took a year for him to get excited about seeing other people…now he loves them and can get a bit attached) and in the last few months he’s been really wanting to play with other dogs but just didn’t quite know how.

So, several months ago I started learning about what to look for in a breeder because I knew I wanted to get a buddy for Milo and another little one for me to love. I did a lot of research and found Kathy. I liked her right away and it became clear she not only was a great person but was an amazing breeder. I knew if I were fortunate enough to have one of her puppies in my family it would be wonderful. And it is!

Two weeks ago I picked up my little guy! He has been amazing. The difference between how he is and how Milo was at his age is staggering. He loves everyone, is confident, is happy, is very loving, and loves Mr. Milo. Every morning they both have to give each other a kiss before we can start our day. I love that…especially since I usually get the first round of kisses.

Anyway, literally less than five minutes after they met little one taught Milo how to play. They ran and played for more than an hour. I was so happy I can’t even tell you. It was such a breakthrough for Milo and so amazing to watch this little guy that I had fallen in love with weeks earlier (in photos and videos) immediately become such and integral part of our family. It was as if they had known each other forever. 

Okay…now to naming little one. Tomorrow night we start puppy training and yikes...I haven't named him yet. Every time I think I’ve found a name it just doesn’t seem to fit. 

Here’s a bit about him:

He is a love
He is smart
He has taught Milo a lot about playing
He took over a bit at first (in a "I'm going to have to teach you a few things Mr. Milo" way) but now Milo has since said “Wait a minute..we can share stuff and I do know a lot of things already!” (so now it’s not uncommon to see them both chewing on opposite ends of a bully stick together– it is amazing)
He loves to get Milo to chase him (like I think a lot of Havanese do!) and he loves to chase Milo
When you pick him up he puts his head on your shoulder and gives you occasional kisses
He is really sweet
When I tell him I love him his eyes melt (I love this little guy so much)
He is playful and fun

He official AKC register name is Bellatak Romance to Remember (love that!)

I want a name for him that really suits him. What do you all think? He’s a really special little guy that I am very grateful for, that I love very much, and that has been an amazing little brother for Milo. I can’t wait to see what you all think!

Thanks for the suggestions in advance!


Suzanne


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How about Romeo?
He is adorable


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete, because he's a Pete ,not a repeat. LOL


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Romeo :kiss:


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

*Definitely Romeo!*

What a beautiful puppy! I think Romeo is a perfect name for the little lover!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Romeo was the first name that came to mind. It sounds sooo good: Bellatak Romance to Remember Romeo. :biggrin1:

If I were to go by his looks, his pretty black and white markings remind me of the taxi cabs of long ago, so how about Checkers???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I like Max, Merlin (because he's a magician with Milo), Macmillan, Harley, Elvis (because he's charismatic), Linus, Avery, Leo . . . for starters.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I vote for the name Darcy. That's right, I'm a Jane Austen fan, and I do think Mr. Darcy would be a romance to remember.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the forum!!!

Ryan


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What a GORGEOUS boy!!! Congrats and welcome!
I can pass along some names that my mom is coming up with and she hasn't chosen one yet :/ First name that came to mind when you said your first boy was named Milo is OTIS. Have you ever seen that cute little movie Milo and Otis?????


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*These are all great!*

Thanks everyone! These are all great! Lots to think about!!!!

He definitely is a magician! And Romeo would definitely suit him. I like Checkers too. I like Harley because of the heart on him and because if he could drive a Harley I think he would! He would be the sweetest Harley man around.

On the videos that Kathy sent me each week she would call all of the little ones by saying "Puppies!". They would all come running. So I've been calling "Puppies" the same way Kathy did when I can't quite see him. He comes running with his tail wagging every time. I would love to have a name that he responds to like that. I've been wondering if having an ie, or y, or ey ending to the name might do that...I don't know...I would love for him to love his name (and it would be great it Gr'ma Kathy liked it too)! We'll see.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beau. He sounds like he is your little Beau. or how about Che (pronounced shay) a cuban revolutionary, look how he took charge in your house.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Suzanne,
welcome to the forum. wow he's a cutie. you can tell he has that razzle dazzle in his eyes!

I like Mr. Darcy. classic.

He deserves a name as special as he is to you. I like Romeo and Beau, but do you want to be at the dog park and hear someone else call that name?

anyway, after reading your post, your handsome boy reminded of old hollywood magic. Your pup is like you know, Cary Grant, Clark Gable handsome. Errol Flynn, young Elvis handsome. Young Sir Laurence Olivier handsome. plus, these are black and white film icons - color of your pup.

I do like Heathcliffe (weathering heights, and Sir L. Olivier played the lead in that 1930's classic). obscure and a mouthful.

For me, when I picked up my pup at 8 weeks old I had a list of 3-5 names picked out for him, but I met him, he didn't fit any of them... and I woke up the next day with his name, Ollie, he's a total Ollie.

I think the same will happen for you. You'll look into his eyes and he'll tell you his name.

good luck.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

Choosing names was hard for me too.....I would have a list of 20 to 30 names, then pick several out of those names, then repeat the process, until I finally found the name I wanted.

What are some of YOUR favorite names? List them here and allow several members to vote on their favorites.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My DH just looked at the pictures and thought that he looked like a Cupid.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a wonderful story and such a sweet boy! He and Milo look great together, how wonderful!

Welcome!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww- congrats on your new little guy! He is adorable and you are right Kathy is awesome.
How about Reme (or Remy)- it has the 'e' sound that you wanted...and it goes with his registered name too. 
But I am sure whatever name you pick will be perfect!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! He sounds wonderful and is certainly is a cute one! Afraid I am not much help on names. It took me a month to come up with a name for Augie!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm with Missy...I really like Beau. He's such a cutie...Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum and Congratulations on you new puppy. Now for names out of his registered name:

Bellatak Romance to Remember 

Mance
Reme
R T (Arty)
Latak
Roman

Or Rhett from Gone with the Wind, my favorite woman/man's man from the movie.
(this from someone who named my wonderful little girl Smarty because of her actions)

Enjoy your Baby............


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Lovely story - congratulations - I'm sure you'll find just the right name. I'm partial to Snoopy for a black and white puppy -Snoopy shows up and tends to take charge - he teaches and he brings fun and energy. That's my pitch..good LUCK naming that little sweetie.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

"Puppies" is ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE and sounds like such a wonderful addition to your family. Don't have any additional names to offer, but one consideration to me is always how the dogs names sound together -- for me they have to have an easy flow together when talking about them (not that any of us do that) and calling them. 

Beau and Milo
Romeo and Milo 

you get they ide . . .. .

I have a running list I keep of dog names that I like so when I get my next one I have a head start. 

CONGRATULATIONS!

Judy
Mom to Jaime and Dori


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your adorable little boy!

He looks like a Romeo to me - I don't think we've ever come across a dog with that name, which is nice when you have to call him at a dog park.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mom2Izzo said:


> What a GORGEOUS boy!!! Congrats and welcome!
> I can pass along some names that my mom is coming up with and she hasn't chosen one yet :/ First name that came to mind when you said your first boy was named Milo is OTIS. Have you ever seen that cute little movie Milo and Otis?????


That is the exact thing that came to my mind too! Milo and Otis, I remember that movie, it was so cute. I definitely like Otis. Some other names that would go with the romance theme would be......hm, I like Bogart, and I like Rhett with a nod to Gone With the Wind. I have to think about the some more........


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

While reading your post, Romeo popped into my head as well but after looking at the pictures, he looks like a Franklin to me. Maybe that's because I would love to get a male and name him Franklin 
At any rate, enjoy your little one, he's adorable!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

> ......hm, I like Bogart,


How about Bogie? That rhymes with "puppies" and will be easy for him to adjust to.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

mintchip said:


> How about Romeo?
> He is adorable


I was thinking Romeo, too! He looks like a little Romeo


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

irishnproud2b said:


> I think Romeo :kiss:


I second Romeo or Charlie


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

suzanne0202 said:


> On the videos that Kathy sent me each week she would call all of the little ones by saying "Puppies!". They would all come running. So I've been calling "Puppies" the same way Kathy did when I can't quite see him. He comes running with his tail wagging every time.


HAHA! This is how I call my dogs, too. If they're in another room "PUPPIES!!! Come to momma!" and they come running. They are not always so quick to answer to their individual names because that means ONE of them is coming and the other stays? But mom, we are PLAYING in here!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Many great suggestions so far!
I must admit, despite not being a huge Jane Austen fan, I do think Darcy is rather a cute name. I like Beau and Bogie too. Man, you guys are good!

And, for the record, Sydney will come to just about anything - it's all about the tone of voice.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Wow...you guys are really great!*

Wow...look at all of the names you all came up with!

Romeo
Pete
Checkers
Max
Merlin
MacMillian
Harley
Elvis
Linus
Avery
Leo
Darcy
Otis
Beau
Che
Cary Grant
Clark Gable
Errol Flynn
Elvis
Sir Laurence Olivier
Heathcliffe
Cupid
Reme
Remy
Marice
RT (Arty)
Latak
Roman
Rhett
snoopy
Bogart
Franklin
Bogie
Charlie

You guys are really great! These are all great names. One of his litter mates is Bogie. I love that name! Romeo was one that came to mind pretty early too. RT is really cute. I've never heard Marice and really like it. How would you pronounce Reme? I had never heard Darcy before but really like it too. I like a lot of them! Lots to think about.

You all have been so generous with your time and input. Thanks!

I think you all have a good point about how it sounds with Milo...and I have to remember I'll be saying it a lot too. LOL.

Thanks for all of your congrats! I'm very fortunate to have this little one!

And...it looks like he's going to start puppy kindergarten without his name yet....yikes.... Maybe I'll just call him "puppies" tonight!

Thanks for all of your help. Who knows maybe I'll pick one before tonight!

Thanks again everyone,

Suzanne


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Milo and Fido
Milo and Cosmo
Milo and Pluto:decision:Milo and Frodo.Good Luck!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations on your new puppy! He's adorable! I love your avatar of Milo too. So sweet.  I wont' suggest any more names since you have a gazillion already! I love Snoopy. Have fun picking one! lol


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Milo and Cupid fits... 

But I think I love Romeo. 

Have you tried saying the names out loud while he is in the room to see what he responds to? 

I tried that with mine, saying a few names out loud and seeing their reaction or what I felt when I said it while I looked at them.


Regardless, he is adorable! Welcome!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Reme is pronounced Rhem-EEE (rhymes with Emmy)-
Have fun at class tonite....he will have a blast even if his name is "puppies"!!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

He's adorable!! He looks like a Romeo to me. Let us know what you decide! I'm glad puppy #2 has been a better experience for you  Enjoy your new little love!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I forgot Rock, after Rock Hudson... you could call him Rocky for short.

Milo and Rocky.

I like it....

so many names, so few dogs.

Is it me or are hav pups uber cute? I mean I thought puppies were all cute, but now I say nay! Hav pups take the cake in that category


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Milo and Bilbo,or as you say he is magic.Presto as in Hey Presto!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

so many cute names. What day of the week did you get him? i.e. call him Friday if you got him on Friday.

Or romantic places, islands:


Bali
Fiji
Vegas  hah
Rhodes

or romantic authors:

Or Tennyson, Keats...

Are there romantic drinks or wines?

My daughter choose the name by havng a name list on the fridge. She read all the time and crossed off names as they became less of a candidate. She ended up with Tybee. nickname Ty-Ty.

Good luck. Have fun!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

KarmaKat said:


> so many cute names. What day of the week did you get him? i.e. call him Friday if you got him on Friday.
> 
> Or romantic places, islands:
> 
> ...


OOH I like Fiji that is too CUTE!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking back to see if little "puppy" has been named.


----------



## malrose51 (Mar 6, 2010)

Quincy, Tucker, Diogee (like D-O-G--Deeohgee), Rocky, Rhodie, Rowdy, Ajax, Comet, Jackson, Wilson (Willy), Maxwell (Max)...just more ideas. Something will click when the right name comes along! Good luck!

Rose Mom to Buddy Havier and Quincy Boy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Of all the names suggested so far, I like Remy the best. Now don't get me wrong, I love the name Keeper, as that is what I thought of him when he was being named here, "He is a keeper for some lucky person." But I support Suzanne in whatever she chooses as I know he is special to her and Milo and his name must be special and perfect to her.

I can't wait to hear Suzanne what you decide.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Remmy is my favorite too! 

Can't wait to read what you decide!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Name update *

Hi All,

Just wanted to let you know I still haven't decided....Yikes!  So many good choices. I promised him he would have a name soon. I'm going to put all of your suggestions together on one list and start seeing how he responds.

Kathy...I"m so glad you are participating . What's your second and third favorite?:wof:

KarmaKat, I picked him up on a Saturday...I will never forget that day...I get a little tear in my eye just thinking about it!!!

Thanks again for everyone's suggestions and welcomes.

I'll keep you posted!!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

One more, since Bogie is taken: Mulligan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I like so many of the suggestions, but I think I like Keeper best.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I like Romeo best, but you have gotten so many great suggestions. Your baby is Gabby's 1/2 brother1


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Keeper is a great name and...*

Trueblue...

Kathy named him Keeper and I think it's a great name...and...

years ago,when I was in my late twenties early thirties (I'd like to say that was yesterday...but it's not LOL) I worked for an animal rescue organization in Florida. I would drive down to the local shelter with the head of the organization to help her try to save some of the animals. She would go past each cage and say "he's a keeper"...or "not a keeper". Once she labeled a dog as not a keeper they never had a chance. She would just cross them off the list. So many of them seemed to know what was happening...you could see it in their little eyes. It was really hard for me and I ended up not being able to work with that organization for very long (not just for that reason). So now when I hear Keeper my mind keeps going back to all of those little ones that weren't called Keepers. If I hadn't had that experience I would probably be "keeping" the name Kathy gave him. Isn't that silly? Anyway...on to the fun stuff...

Mellowbo...Wow...can you post pictures of Gabby? Is Queenie Gabby's mom? Who's her dad? How exciting! And...I moved to Seattle 3 years ago from Carlsbad and I visit San Diego often. Two of "puppies" other family members are here in Seattle too. One of them is Riley his other 1/2 brother, and Jonah his uncle. And, Leeann just picked up his brother Rumor (another great name Kathy gave came up with) and posted pics of him in another thread. What a small world!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Suzanne, that's heartbreaking...I couldn't use the name either after going through that experience. Ok, so that takes one name off the list...now you only have 50 or so to choose from..lol. Naming a puppy is just as hard as naming a kid. Here's one more to consider...since Romance is in his registered name, you could use a totally 2010 name and name him Gaga


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I love the name Macy and it would fit a boy or girl. Of course if you decide on Macy be forewarned that when I am lucky enough to get another Hav it will be a Macy. I also think Magoo is uber cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't ever call my baby that name either after your experience. How awful it must have been to be a witness to "keeper vs. non keeper." Sounds like ancient Rome with the thumbs up or thumbs down. Horrible story.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*This is so great!*

I think we could all start a Havanese puppy naming website!

Look at all the names you all came up with:

Romeo
Pete
Checkers
Max
Merlin
MacMillian
Harley
Linus
Avery
Leo
Darcy
Otis
Beau
Che
Cary Grant
Clark Gable
Errol Flynn
Elvis
Sir Laurence Olivier
Heathcliffe
Cupid
Reme
Remy
Marice
RT (Arty)
Latak
Roman
Rhett
Snoopy
Bogart
Franklin
Bogie
Charlie
Bali
Fiji
Vegas
Rhodes
Bilbo
Presto
Cupid
Rock
Rocky
Fido
Cosmo
Pluto
Frodo
Mulligan
Macy
Tennyson
Keats
Quincy
Tucker
Diogee
Rhodie
Rowdy
Ajax
Comet
Maxwell
Willy
Wilson
Jackson

And here are some that my friends have suggested after hearing about him an/or meeting him:

Mr. Big (because of how he showed -up on day one and the Sex In the City Character -- big romance)
Bigly - take on Mr. Big
Bigby - take on Mr. Big
Alfie - the lovable character in the movie of the same name
Indie - because of how he loves to do laps
Bodie - because he obviously is a wise old soul in a cute little puppies body
Teddy - means gift from God 
Obi - means "heart" and because my special "heart" dog that passed a little over a year and 1/2 ago was Yoda and he must be watching over him from heaven
Marley - don't know why
Yanni - means gift from God and because every time he wakes up from a name he yawns really wide and then starts kissing me or Milo -- love that!
Mikito -- means little prince 
Yogi - don't know why
Malibu - because he came from California
Shilo - because it rhymes with Milo (from my eight year old neighbor  )
Georgie
Presley 
Ralphie
Bowie - means small victorious one

So now...wow.....I know I'll name him soon...poor little guy I love so much without a name yet. I'll take your suggestions and start crossing some off the list and them see how he reacts to the remaining names.

Wow....

Thanks again everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

If you wait any longer you are gonna be stuck with "Puppy!" LOL. O love Indie.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*It took me 4 weeks to name Milo (yikes)*

Yes...I know it's taking me a while...it's been almost 3 weeks. <grin> I keep telling myself it's okay because it took me 4 weeks to name Milo and it fits him perfectly so I'm hoping that the same will be true for this little guy. I just want to make sure it a really great name for him.

I"m liking Indie too. It's one of my top pics.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Missy said:


> If you wait any longer you are gonna be stuck with "Puppy!" LOL. O love Indie.


Or "Gramps!"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

More important than naming the pup is more pictures of the pup!!!  may help us help you!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

irishnproud2b said:


> Or "Gramps!"


ound:

As one who took a month to name my pup, I know what you are going through. I like Indie too - I don't believe I have heard that name used before so it is unique. Though it doesn't make me think of racing around doing laps, but instead, 'independent'.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like Indie, very unique!!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Okay here are some pics from today*



Missy said:


> More important than naming the pup is more pictures of the pup!!!  may help us help you!


These are pretty normal moments around here. We're in my office.

Okay...now what can we do?


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you want to play with your toys or chewy's?


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Where? What toys?


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yeah! There they are!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay...maybe I'll play with the ball...yeah...


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

hmmm.....I've already been there done that with this ball at least 5 times already today....


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey...wait a minute....


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

What do you got there Milo?


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks pretty interesting.......


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah...it's not too bad.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

We can share if you want...


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wasn't quite thinking sharing so much.....


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was thinking something more like...


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

....like this. :wof:


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Then...after another hour of play...

Just stay still...she won't even noticing it's hanging out of the corner of your mouth...it will be okay...really...she's a push over....just be cute....it works every time....


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

What do you mean bath time? Yikes!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love these two bunches! I'm very fortunate to share my life with both of them!

And...now back to naming little one before the end of the decade. LOL

Okay...and here is the shortened list now....

Indie
Harley
Obi
Romee (short for Romeo)
Darcy
Presley
Bogie (I'd have to talk to Kathy...she'd have two Bogies in the litter <grin>)
Rocky
Presto
Presley
Maxwell (like Maxwell smart)
Bigly
Bodi
Teddi
Yanni
Mikito
Georgie
Ralphie
Yogi
Alfie
Bigbee

Whew....that's not really a short list but at least it's a lot shorter! LOL

Would love any thoughts and/or comments if your not totally tired of this thread already LOL.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

hav2 said:


> I like Indie, very unique!!


I like Indie too....he loves to do laps and does remind me a little bit of Indiana Jones...very adventurous with the perfect amount of cautiousness...and really smart. Was he a romantic?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I like Indie too. Since he seems to be a speed demon it reminds me of an Indy car racer!

Oh, and where are Gr'mas pictures?????? Remember that contractural agreement????:doh::doh::fish::fish::becky::becky:


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I like Indie too. Since he seems to be a speed demon it reminds me of an Indy car racer!
> 
> Oh, and where are Gr'mas pictures?????? Remember that contractural agreement????:doh::doh::fish::fish::becky::becky:


LOL....I was just about to send them over to you and I thought..."hmmm if I just post them here she just might post another vote for his name...it worked!!!! YEAH!!!

Pics are on their way Gr'ma LOL! :bump2:


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

I like Indie and Maxwell. I like the "Flash" of white on his head too  

Very cute guy and your two Havs are so cute together. Absolutely love all of those pictures. Thank you for sharing.

Yeah... The more I think about it, Indie has real staying power as a great name... And it goes really well with Milo.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww...he's so cute! Love the pics of Milo and ___________...thanks for sharing


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love all the pictures......


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

After seeing pictures Indie is even more perfect. There is Indiana Jones of course, Indie 500, he is black and white and unique like a lot of indie films, seems to know what he wants, very independent, and his blacks are so shiny they are almost indigo. I vote Indie. (I may even steal the name one day)


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

If you want it to be more unique and related to Cuba use INDIO. He is so cute... Congratulations.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Okay...we're getting closer...the list is now even shorter...

Heartly (keeping in the theme of A Romance to Remember)
Heartman - same theme
Harley - same heart theme 
Obi
Romee (short for Romeo)
Bogie (I'd have to talk to Kathy...she'd have two Bogies in the litter <grin>)
Maxwell (like Maxwell smart)
Bigly
Bodi
Teddi
Yanni
Alfie
Indie

We are getting there!!!!! Yeah....might even have the name picked by the end of this weekend! YEAH!!!!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm glad you all loved the pics....as you know...trying to take pics of a puppy can be a bit challenging and I get mostly blurr pictures. LOL


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Romee!! That's the one!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

suzanne0202 said:


> I'm glad you all loved the pics....as you know...trying to take pics of a puppy can be a bit challenging and I get mostly blurr pictures. LOL


Sometimes "picture blurr" make the best pictures ound:
Your little guy is adorable!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's another vote for Indie! 

(Of course, I have an Indie of my own so I'm prejudiced!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Indie is very cute name. I know a boston named Indie since it is black and white as well. What came to mind from him is Brodie since his job is to be a great bro


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You'll know the right one when you look at him and it just fits. The photos are adorable.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

He looks like a Snoopy to me....



Just kidding - I can see where your list is going - he's adorable no matter what you call him!! Good luck


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> Sometimes "picture blurr" make the best pictures ound:
> Your little guy is adorable!


I love that picture...what a great shot! If my blurry pics came out like that it would be great!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

KarmaKat said:


> I like Indie and Maxwell. I like the "Flash" of white on his head too
> 
> Very cute guy and your two Havs are so cute together. Absolutely love all of those pictures. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Yeah... The more I think about it, Indie has real staying power as a great name... And it goes really well with Milo.


I love his little white flash too! He is just so amazing all around.

I took him on his first ferry ride today (we live in Seattle) he loved it!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> After seeing pictures Indie is even more perfect. There is Indiana Jones of course, Indie 500, he is black and white and unique like a lot of indie films, seems to know what he wants, very independent, and his blacks are so shiny they are almost indigo. I vote Indie. (I may even steal the name one day)


Wow...I like Indigo too...I've trying that on a bit today and he has been responding to it.....and he has been responding to about 10 others as well! LOL


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

DAJsMom said:


> Here's another vote for Indie!
> 
> (Of course, I have an Indie of my own so I'm prejudiced!)


Maybe they could be Indie paw pals if that ends up being his name> <grin>


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Indie is very cute name. I know a boston named Indie since it is black and white as well. What came to mind from him is Brodie since his job is to be a great bro


Wow...Brodie is great! He has been such a great little bro to Milo. He could not have been a better little bro!

Brodi is now on the list...Okay, here's the new list...

Heartly (keeping in the theme of A Romance to Remember)
Heartman - same theme
Harley - same heart theme
Obi
Romee (short for Romeo)
Maxwell (like Maxwell smart)
Bigly
Bodi
Indie
Indigo
Brodi

It's getting closer....


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> He looks like a Snoopy to me....
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding - I can see where your list is going - he's adorable no matter what you call him!! Good luck


Your right....there have been many times I've looked at him at thought Snoop-doggy-dog! He does look like Snoopy.... a lot!!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

suzanne0202 said:


> Your right....there have been many times I've looked at him at thought Snoop-doggy-dog! He does look like Snoopy.... a lot!!!!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

You have a great list! I think all the names are cute, but I'm partial to Bigly. Also, think if you tend to be a nicknamer and if so will you like your dog's name shortened? Do you always call Milo by his full name or do you abbreviate? Will you call Romee 'Rome' for short, or Maxwell 'Max' Bodi 'Bo' etc. and if so do you like the nickname just as much? 

You are wise to take your time! I love my dogs names, but their names aren't pronounced how they look and I didn't even think about his, nor people not understanding me when I say their names (pah-che and fe-lee-che, meaning peace and happy in italian).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My vote: Brodi or Max


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok...what's his name now???


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

*We finally have his name!*

Thanks so much for everyone's help and suggestions. Finally, we have his name......drum roll please..................

After trying on all of the names on the short list (and many on the longer list LOL) there is one name that he consistently wags his tail to and comes running just like when he hears me call Puppies!

It's _Bohdi_.....!!!!!

I love to see his little tail wag when I call him. YEAH!!! I've been calling him Bohdi Bear. I love this little guy so much. I didn't think Bohdi was going to be the winner but he seems to like it the best and it just seems to suit him.

I"m still not sure if I'm going to spell it Bohdi or Bodie....either way he seems to like it and it seems to really fit him.

Thanks again for all of your help.

Suzanne, Milo, and Bohdi

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hooray!! for Bohdi Bear!!:whoo:


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Hooray!! for Bohdi Bear!!:whoo:


Thanks Clare!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bohdi!!! now get your mom to share some pictures!!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awww, that's so cute! I really like it!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Bohdi! I'm Gabby Girl, your 1/2 sister!! Queenie is my mom too! The first is when I was a baby and the second is my "grown up" look!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gaby is quite the looker!! Congrats on finding a name. Bohdi is great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Unique! Congrats


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Hi Bohdi! I'm Gabby Girl, your 1/2 sister!! Queenie is my mom too! The first is when I was a baby and the second is my "grown up" look!


Gabby Girl! You are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We'll have to somehow get together some day. I meet my uncle Jonah and half brother Riley (who both also live in the Seattle area) a couple of weeks ago. We should have a family reunion!

Bohdi Bear

P.S.

My mom lived in Carlsbad for many years...what a great place!!!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Hooray!! for Bohdi Bear!!:whoo:


Yeah!!! It took long enough but it really seems to fit him. The folks at puppy Kindergarten said it was definitely the perfect name for him. He gets so happy whenever anyone says it...

Thanks for the Hooray!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Welcome to the forum Bohdi!!! now get your mom to share some pictures!!!!


Kindergarten pics coming in a few days!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

tabby2 said:


> Awww, that's so cute! I really like it!!


I thinks it's cute now too. At first I didn't think that name would even come close to being his name. But now I can't imagine it being anything else.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

So great it worked out and you found the perfect name!!!

How long did that take? 


Gabby Girl, you are one stunning beauty!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Riley is Gabby's adorable brother!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

mimismom said:


> So great it worked out and you found the perfect name!!!
> 
> How long did that take?
> 
> Gabby Girl, you are one stunning beauty!


Longer than I want to admit! LOL


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Riley is Gabby's adorable brother!


WOW...that's great! Riley is an amazing little guy...personality plus charisma!!!!


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are his first pics saved with his Name attached...YEAH!!!!!!!

These are from his Puppy Kindergarten Graduation :wof:


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's another....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful puppy!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

His first graduation picture! <grin> He looks adorable. I was surprised that his color looks more brown in these photo's but then realized it has to be the exposure as he was so very black.


----------



## suzanne0202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kathy said:


> His first graduation picture! <grin> He looks adorable. I was surprised that his color looks more brown in these photo's but then realized it has to be the exposure as he was so very black.


Gr'ma!!!!!! You're alive and well!!! <grin> YEAH!

Yes...it is the exposure. He is so black that the photographer said you couldn't make out his one eye from his hair and from the black background. She lightened things up so we could see his beautiful face!!!!!


----------

